# Geissman bulbs



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone know where to get these on boxing day cheapest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The only place I have seen them at is at j&l and i think they should be on sale. You should send Jeff a pm


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Whats his screen name?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm not sure on that.


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

Ocean Aquatics sells them as well @ good price. but, it's a bit further from where you guys live.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

J&L & Ocean Aquatics should have something on their websites after midnight tonight about the boxing day sales.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Alym, J&L will have the best pricing. That is where I always go .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Alym, J&L will have the best pricing. That is where I always go .
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


But will be a zoo...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

alym said:


> But will be a zoo...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Order online with instructions for pick-up at a saner time.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ocean Aquatics posted their boxing day specials and they have 15% off Giessman bulbs.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

JL frequently has it much cheaper than that -- I'll keep an eye on their site tonight -- are they live at midnight, or 8am?


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

8-5 today and regular hours on the 27th.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

veng68 said:


> 8-5 today and regular hours on the 27th.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vic


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

